# Multiple hydrawise controller issues



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

I have 2 hydrawise controllers due to the way my property is. I have been having some odd issues with the forcast on these 2. For some odd reason it wants to show 2 different forcast which can affect how my front yard gets watered vs the back. I have both controllers using the same station and in the exact same location but I can get 2 very different forecasts sometimes.

When I contacted support they attributed to them updating at different times but that seems unlikely with some of the major differences. I am looking for advice on any other things to try.

This was the forecast monday




This is how it is as of today.


----------

